# White clover ?



## swabby (Jun 6, 2008)

Last fall I planted some White Dutch Clover that I had ordered from up north.
It made some of the clearest honey we had ever seen.
I can by La. S1 and Osceola white clover locally,anyone knowledgeable about these 2 types?


----------

